# Who here still writes by hand? And if you do, do you write in cursive?



## VVoltz (Jan 9, 2012)

I just heard that in the US they are considering stop teaching how to write cursive. Isn't that crazy?!
Well I stop writing in it a few years back as my letters were mostly deformed aberrations.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 9, 2012)

My daily handwriting is a mix of print and cursive, lol.  I don't think they should stop teaching it though.


----------



## dice (Jan 9, 2012)

As a student it's pretty much mandatory. Writing cursively makes things quicker to note down. 
Very bad idea if they actually went through with it.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 9, 2012)

I write in cursive all the time when I'm following courses 

The rest of the time, if I have to write short things, I do not use cursive (since I'm the only one that can understand it)


----------



## Depravo (Jan 9, 2012)

I never did write cursively. My handwriting is terrible enough without trying to complicate matters..


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 9, 2012)

The only form of cursive I use nowadays is a modified version when I do my signature on checks, documents, etc., but I think not teaching cursive is a bad idea.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 9, 2012)

My handwriting is sorta weird. I mostly write in cursive, though I only only use the lower case letters of it, anything that I captialize is in print. (Except for when I need to sign something with my signature.)

When I get home I guess I can show how I write..


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 9, 2012)

I write in cursive. Most of my capitalized letters are written in my own style of cursive, though.

I hope they don't stop teaching cursive writing. That would be quite silly.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't write as often now as I once did; I kinda want to write again but I wouldn't know what.
I write in...semi-cursive. Sometimes it's separated, sometimes some letters are joined and others aren't, sometimes it's cursive...


----------



## wasim (Jan 9, 2012)

Sort of cursive, i use cursive for some words and don't use cursive for others. 
But it looks good !


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 9, 2012)

cursive for all the languages i know exept for japanese (besides when i write in arabic it has to be cursive )


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 9, 2012)

I write in cursive.  I find it much more efficient because I don't have to pick the pen up from the paper for every letter I write.  It's faster and neater for me than printing.  I only print when I write things like signs.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 9, 2012)

I think they should teach printing, but I always thought cursive was just shit, only good for signatures.  Maybe I just gripped the pencil like an idiot but I didn't find it faster to write at all if I wanted it to be legible in the least.  School fucking sucks.


----------



## mameks (Jan 9, 2012)

I always write by hand.
I don't think I write cursive, but then I dunno what I write.
Spider shit according to most people v:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2012)

@[member='yuyuyup']: In my case and most cases I've seen, signatures aren't so much cursive as they are a scribbling seizure.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 9, 2012)

I mostly write by hand, because my writing is faster then typing.
Except when I'm writing stories and such, only write those by hand when I don't have my laptop/tab on hand.
Used to write in cursive, but then my handwriting wasn't readable, so I stopped.
At least now it's readable when I have to take notes.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 9, 2012)

Apart from my signature, I haven't used cursive since 4th grade.  Waste of time IMO.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 9, 2012)

/had no idea what cursive was till I googled it.

Cursive is useless. They tried to teach me that from grade 1-5 and I hated it the entire time. It was such a pain in the ass, and no one can read it anyway.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't write in script for shit. It takes sooo long. 

Elementary school: "You need to practice cursive now! You NEED it for middle school."
Middle school: "You NEED cursive for high school even though you do not use it much here!"
High school: "Uhhh do whatever you want."

They didn't even try to keep the lie going into college, because obviously you don't need it.

The only times I've used it was in 3rd grade when we learned it, 7th because one teacher was convinced we needed it in high school, and on the SATs because they make you write a sentence in script and sign your name. Other than that, I've never wrote in script.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't write by hand much except in my planner and if I need to sign something and I only use cursive for signatures and sometimes I end up writing in cursive in my planner.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 9, 2012)

My personal notebooks are 90% cursive, 100% sloppy.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't used cursive in lots of years except for my signature. Rather outdated and pointless if you ask me.


----------



## Creqaw (Jan 9, 2012)

Had to Google to find out what it was, answer is no. I had to learn it back when learning how to write and you were not allowed to write in print but my handwriting is completely illegible and cursive only makes it worse.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 9, 2012)

http://theoatmeal.com/blog/handwriting


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 9, 2012)

All of my paper communications are formed from letters cut from magazines.



(Serious: I print my notes to myself, use cursive in letters, notes to others, signatures, and postcards)


----------



## Satangel (Jan 9, 2012)

Like @[member='dice'] said, as a student you can't simply ignore writing, it's still the best method IMHO. Typing is faster, but by writing you're already learning the stuff for the first time, and you can add more structure into your notes.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2012)

I hardly write by hand.
If I do their usually quick notes written normally like on the computer ;p


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't even remember cursive except for the letters in my name (signature).


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 9, 2012)

I hardly write with hand anymore, Only in Class (Notes). And i only write Cursive when i Write my name.
And my Handwriting is Sh*tty anyway -_-


----------



## chyyran (Jan 9, 2012)

I write with..sloppy printing that resembles cursive in some way


----------



## Gahars (Jan 9, 2012)

I find that it's easiest for me to write when I'm doing it by hand.

As for cursive, it's basically become a huge outdated joke. Beyond a signature, there really isn't any need for it, so I can see why it's being phased out.


----------



## zachtheninja (Jan 9, 2012)

When I do write by hand, I use my IRIS Notes Pen, and it copies the notes to my pc, and converts them to editable text.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2012)

There's another thing I remember from all that time ago, which was mentioned. Those times where they say you'll need to use cursive next year and absolutely no mention of it was made. Not that I was overly opposed to using it.
Gallifreyan handwriting, on the other hand, is by default all squiggles.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 9, 2012)

People still write by hand?
Joking, BTW.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 9, 2012)

I write cursive because it's faster and it looks better. Printing looks like it's done an ignorant toddler. Any job application I get goes in the trash if its been filled out with printed script. The better be typed on a computer or filled out in cursive. The abandonment of the art of writing is just one more example of the dumbing down of standards in public schools.


----------



## xeronut (Jan 9, 2012)

If I have a hard time remembering something, I jot it down on paper and 9 times out of 10 I dont forget it again.  Any creative writing I do is by hand first because of this, then it's transcribed.  Things I type first are more of the fire-and-forget variety - blurbs I don't particularly care to remember unless I'm made to, or bite-sized thought that'll come up in casual conversation or a dream somewhere.  I've carried a pen on my person pretty much every day for years.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 9, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/handwriting



THIS THIS A MILLION TIMES THIS!

Jesus christ on a cracker, I thought I was the only one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2012)

I might make the odd note (model/part number, directions or something similar) by hand if I am running around outside and on occasion if I am fighting a nasty GUI in a game. Otherwise I only do anything handwritten in exams and as courses that lead to them cost about as a much as some very very nice tools or a decent second hand bike/car and it is not like I have a problem doing the self taught bit I have not done one of those in a year or two now (my hand did feel like it was going to fall off at the end of it though). Like many of my fellow posters it would seem my handwriting leaves a bit to be desired according to the aesthetics crowd so in an attempt to please them I will tend to write in pencil but as that is slightly slower I opt for joined up writing in an attempt to claw some of the time back.

As for the signature my proper one is never the same and I never sign for post with it (not to mention if they bother to get a signature at all they have a horrible resistive screen that captures some 20% of the contact), tend always to pay in cash*/everywhere is chip and pin these days. I also have to wonder who actually owns a chequebook any more? In fact I reckon most people I deal with around here aged under 27 have never owned one and it is not much more common until you hit around 40 unless they got one for their business (not uncommon but a lack of one would not even cause an eyebrow to be raised) or when they were 16/18 as part of getting a big boy account (where it promptly got filed and forgotten about) and I doubt that will change now the cheque guarantee scheme is no more.

*bills can be done by direct debit but you also have the option of bank giro transfer.

Edit- Re: CV/resumes save perhaps for someone that is quite old (although the intersection of jobs that I get asked for a yay or nay on and those not requiring computer skills enough to knock out a CV is vanishingly small) or the times when I or someone is enough of bastard to send out a form without adding the required fields for people to use any handwriting on such a thing will see it become kindling in fairly short order.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 9, 2012)

I write quite often.  I never make it a point to use a specific method though, whatever's convenient at the time.  If the laptop is on, I'll use that.  If I have paper and a pen handy, I'll use those.

As far as cursive...I only use it when writing checks.  My signature is illegible scribbles (which I practiced way too much around age 12).  My cursive looks more like a 7 year old's than an adult's...  My print is chicken scratch...  None of it has every improved despite any of my attempts.  Not sure, but it might have something to do with the fact that I'm not naturally left-handed.  When I was a toddler I got third degree burns on my right hand (I was shaping up to be a righty) and it was bandaged for a fairly long time.  Had to start learning to do things with my left...  Now I write with my left hand but do everything else right-handed.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 9, 2012)

I take notes all the time, if I want to jot something down quickly a computer just can't cut it. I like being able to squish things about on a page or switch between diagrams and writing, and I have a visual mind so I remember more if I can see the page layout in my head. I half join it up, half don't, depends on the letter as some are easier to join up than others.

My handwriting in school was awful but that wasn't cursive's fault; we had to use fountain pen, I press quite hard so I was hopeless with them. Seriously I don't know anyone who stuck with those for everyday stuff.



FAST6191 said:


> I also have to wonder who actually owns a chequebook any more? In fact I reckon most people I deal with around here aged under 27 have never owned one and it is not much more common until you hit around 40 unless they got one for their business (not uncommon but a lack of one would not even cause an eyebrow to be raised)


I think most over 20's have one, but whether they know where it is is another matter


----------



## Fat D (Jan 9, 2012)

dickfour said:


> I write cursive because it's faster and it looks better. Printing looks like it's done an ignorant toddler. Any job application I get goes in the trash if its been filled out with printed script. The better be typed on a computer or filled out in cursive. The abandonment of the art of writing is just one more example of the dumbing down of standards in public schools.


Who hand-writes any professional correspondence these days?


I write print for legibility purposes. Even the prettiest cursive is hardly legible compared even to toddler-level print. And my handwriting was never that good before I abandoned it, anyway.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 10, 2012)

dickfour said:


> I write cursive because it's faster and it looks better. Printing looks like it's done an ignorant toddler. Any job application I get goes in the trash if its been filled out with printed script. The better be typed on a computer or filled out in cursive. The abandonment of the art of writing is just one more example of the dumbing down of standards in public schools.



I have never in my life seen a job application / form at all that doesn't say "Please Print". I can't imagine who would fill one out in cursive.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, it's how i was taught to write, so, yeah...

My handwriting sucks big time, according to the link posted by JoostinOnline, i guess you can say i'm stuck at elementary school level.


----------



## The Pi (Jan 10, 2012)

As a young child I was one of those people with "perfect" hand writing however, for a few years in the middle of primary school we were forced to write in cursive then it became habit since then I've always written in it and my writing looks like crap.

I write Christmas/birthday cards normally though and anything else where my writing is deemed important to some degree, except for exams; it's far too slow to not write in cursive.

I've been meaning to work on my handwriting for years but there's always something more important or interesting to do. So my writing will remain crap until I retire probably and I'm not even in uni yet.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 10, 2012)

I started writing in cursive when a certain annoying girl started copying off of me. Believe me, it works.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

Ehh, my handwriting sucks so fuck that. Printing all the way! I only use cursive for my signature and even then it's just the first letters (or couple of letters for my last name) followed by illegible squiggly lines.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

I usually write everything in print. I can't see myself writing in cursive outside of my signature. 


s4mid4re said:


> I started writing in cursive when a certain annoying girl started copying off of me. Believe me, it works.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never been able to write cursive at a fast rate. Print is faster than cursive for me, and as such I've pretty much resorted to print for everything.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I never learn how to curve in my whole life.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 10, 2012)

Back in High School [when dinosaurs ruled the earth, lol] I never really got into writing cursive. My normal handwriting looks shitty and undecipherable enough, let alone cursive. My notebooks were barren leaves of paper devoid of ink for the most part.

Now, well, I am kind of a writer-wannabe [it's what i wanna do later on; normal jobs sound so boring and stressful and shit] but most of it is really on the pc. But I still do write stuff down, mostly notes, story ideas, etc. My normal script right now is all-caps, where the normally uncapitalized letters are just smaller, lol. At least it makes my writing look somewhat legible.


----------



## Costello (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't used cursive in years.

On the left, it's how I write on an everyday basis at work. On the right, it's how I write cursive (but it took me about 30 seconds to write that  )


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't used cursive since about first grade. Most useless thing learned. EVER.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2012)

With some of the other people, my normal handwriting is a mix between printing and cursive.
Why stop teaching it? I know how it's not that* important but...it's interesting?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 10, 2012)

It should be taught so that people can read it.  I write all the damn time but never in cursive.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 10, 2012)

no and no!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 10, 2012)

Costello said:


> I haven't used cursive in years.
> 
> On the left, it's how I write on an everyday basis at work. On the right, it's how I write cursive (but it took me about 30 seconds to write that  )



Holy crap I thought my writing was bad, lol.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 10, 2012)

Costello said:


> I haven't used cursive in years.
> 
> On the left, it's how I write on an everyday basis at work. On the right, it's how I write cursive (but it took me about 30 seconds to write that  )


Post liked because of the signature.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 10, 2012)

not one of my teachers can make me write cursive no matter what.


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 10, 2012)

Costello said:


> I haven't used cursive in years.
> 
> On the left, it's how I write on an everyday basis at work. On the right, it's how I write cursive (but it took me about 30 seconds to write that  )


I'm a waiter.  The one on the left is exactly how I write every day, hyphens and all.  Kudos to you dear sir; in the event of a nuclear holocaust, you will recieve your patty melt and french fries before anyone else.  The LEFT example is the best way to convey a message to a complete stranger and get your point across; there are no extra points for swirls in cursive.  Just my opinion.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm lucky my handwriting is pretty good. It depends who's reading it if I write cursive.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2012)

My writing is shit, but I have to do it cause I'm at school. They shouldn't stop teaching it though as writing by hand is much faster at lectures and class etc


----------



## smile72 (Jan 10, 2012)

My handwriting is crappy, the last thing that I really handwrote was printed. I always use cursive for my name though, unless I have to print.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 12, 2012)

Psyfira said:


> I take notes all the time, if I want to jot something down quickly a computer just can't cut it. I like being able to squish things about on a page or switch between diagrams and writing, and I have a visual mind so I remember more if I can see the page layout in my head. I half join it up, half don't, depends on the letter as some are easier to join up than others.
> 
> My handwriting in school was awful but that wasn't cursive's fault; we had to use fountain pen, I press quite hard so I was hopeless with them. Seriously I don't know anyone who stuck with those for everyday stuff.
> 
> ...


Hey Psyfira! Long time no read!
If you write how you draw, you must have some excellent hand writing.


----------



## Ketsueki (Jan 12, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> My daily handwriting is a mix of print and cursive, lol.  I don't think they should stop teaching it though.



Yeah I'm like this xD as well.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 12, 2012)

I only write in normal print at school, or anywhere else for that matter. I learned cursive in the third grade, and it was never used elsewhere, so it never stuck. When I had to write out the agreement in cursive on the SAT, I almost wasn't able, since I had forgotten how to write a few letters in cursive. Instead, I just added in print in a sort of fancy, flow-y manner where there were holes in my memory. Otherwise, I only tend to remember the amount of cursive needed to piece together my terrible signature.

If they stop teaching cursive, they'll have to eliminate the need for cursive elsewhere, such as on the SAT. I can't say I would miss it though. Outside of looking pretty, it isn't a practical writing style for understanding and simplicity.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 12, 2012)

I can only print


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 12, 2012)

don't even know how to wright in cursive, i hope i wont need it for something important.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 12, 2012)

Not the prettiest handwriting, but I think it's somewhat legible.  At least, to me it is 


Spoiler











I only ever write by hand when I'm taking notes in class anyway, so I only care about speed.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 12, 2012)

Well in my school we are taught how to write in cursive but everyone has to agree that writing in cursive is fast.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 12, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I only write in normal print at school, or anywhere else for that matter. I learned cursive in the third grade, and it was never used elsewhere, so it never stuck. When I had to write out the agreement in cursive on the SAT, I almost wasn't able, since I had forgotten how to write a few letters in cursive. Instead, I just added in print in a sort of fancy, flow-y manner where there were holes in my memory. Otherwise, I only tend to remember the amount of cursive needed to piece together my terrible signature.



The exact thing happened to me. I remember that the proctor had to give our room an extra five minutes so that every person could finish.

Considering how few people can write proficiently with cursive, I'm amazed that they still force people to use it on that section.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 12, 2012)

Costello said:


> I haven't used cursive in years.
> 
> On the left, it's how I write on an everyday basis at work. On the right, it's how I write cursive (but it took me about 30 seconds to write that  )







Densetsu said:


> Not the prettiest handwriting, but I think it's somewhat legible.  At least, to me it is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



@[member='Costello']: I am sorry my friend, but @[member='Densetsu'] wins.
I will show you mine later today.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 12, 2012)

In my country only cursive is thaught at school, personally I prefer cursive since it's much nicer.
And yeah, I write by hand quite often because I love sending letters to friends in other countries and receiving them


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 12, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> In my country only cursive is thaught at school, personally I prefer cursive since it's much nicer.
> And yeah, I write by hand quite often because I love sending letters to friends in other countries and receiving them


----------



## Satangel (Jan 12, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> In my country only cursive is thaught at school, personally I prefer cursive since it's much nicer.
> *And yeah, I write by hand quite often because I love sending letters to friends in other countries and receiving them *


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 12, 2012)

I use cursive most of the time. Notes to myself, essays, exams etc. If I didn't write like that it would take too much time. When I'm leaving notes for other people I've started to use print though. Too many people said they couldn't read my handwriting so I switched and am getting faster at it.


Spoiler: Examples










As you can see my type is pretty damned messy hence I prefer cursive but I need to use type on forms and such.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 12, 2012)

I never wrote in cursive. Even in school I refused to (probably a bad idea in retrospect), I also normally always write in block capitals.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 12, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > In my country only cursive is thaught at school, personally I prefer cursive since it's much nicer.
> > *And yeah, I write by hand quite often because I love sending letters to friends in other countries and receiving them *


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 12, 2012)

shaunj66 said:


> I never wrote in cursive. Even in school I refused to (probably a bad idea in retrospect), I also normally always write in block capitals.


I'M GLAD TO SEE YOU DON'T TYPE THAT WAY.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 12, 2012)

I write my signature in print.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I write my signature in print.


Seriously?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I write my signature in print.


I guess it's alright in Canada (?), but in the US (at least) signing in print is considered informal... or so I learned at school.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 14, 2012)

I write in a form of chicken scratch that is neither print or cursive -- and is only decipherable to myself.  

Bad handwriting: the strongest encryption there is.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> I write my signature in print.



Doesn't that defeat the purpose of, you know, it being a signature?


----------



## CCNaru (Jan 14, 2012)

Cursive when I need to write something fast but mostly I print my handwriting

my handwriting is pretty cute I think lol for someone like me.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 14, 2012)

I still write by hand and I write it in cursive.  Hand written messages are awesome and it is still the way to go. You can see and perhaps feel the effort put through it. My notes are handwritten too.


----------



## Presto99 (Jan 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > I write my signature in print.
> ...


Does it just make it easier to fake? I _can_ write in cursive, but I usually don't. And I'm too much of a bum to write real letters to people...too much time. It might be a fun hobby, though, if I can get some friends to do it with me.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2012)

Presto99 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...



Exactly. People do their signatures in cursive because each person's is unique, and it's very difficult for others to imitate (hence the word "signature").  Print is much, much easier to duplicate.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 14, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> I use cursive most of the time. Notes to myself, essays, exams etc. If I didn't write like that it would take too much time. When I'm leaving notes for other people I've started to use print though. Too many people said they couldn't read my handwriting so I switched and am getting faster at it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Examples
> ...


your cursive is pretty clear...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 14, 2012)

Pen and paper? what's that?

In my three years in high school each student had a own laptop, so I barely ever used a pen in school for those three years.
So now my writing looks as good as my 12 years old sister does xD


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 14, 2012)

I always write in so called 'cursive' (we don't say that here in the UK) ever since I was about 7 years old and never stopped since. Cursive is so much quicker, neater and looks a lot more professional / less-childish than print. To me, any writing I saw in print I would automatically assume to be written by a child.

I also always write in fountain pen (you know, the ink filled things) and have been doing so since I was 9 years old. The only time I write in with a Biro is in maths and sometimes in long exams as it is slightly quicker. Here's an example (yay for crappy cameras and awkward angles, it looks a lot blacker and neater irl):


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 14, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I always write in so called 'cursive' (we don't say that here in the UK)


You may not. 
Although to be fair everyone usually calls it "joined up".

I'm quite fond of fountain pens myself too.


----------



## iFish (Jan 14, 2012)

I write by hand, since in school I actually have to.

But it's terribly hard to read for my teachers.

Also, in grade 5, I used to be really good at cursive, but now I only write my signature in cursive. Otherwise I mostly forgot how to even do it.


----------

